# My Art



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I just joined this forum. So glad to be here. My name is Heather. I have been working for myself since 1999 creating original artwork and selling on and off the internet. I wanted to share a few of my pieces here with you. I just updated my website if you would like to see more Home - 

I can't wait to see some of your work, share stories and possibly make new friends ...


----------



## referhannah (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful and very realistic!


----------



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Heather, your work is very whimsical and inspiring. I'm especially drawn to the bottom painting of the two horses "nuzzling." And your icon is beautiful, too! I'm sure you're going to make a terrific contribution to the forum and I hope to see more of you and your work!


----------



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you that is one of the best comments I believe I've ever received! That meant so much to me. The bottom one you mentioned I feel is my signature piece... I use it a lot and my icon is one of my favorites especially since a friend let me use her photo to created it and the foal is actually a rescue horse that got a second chance. )


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! They are beautiful! My favorite is the last one of the two horses nuzzling.


----------



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you! I'm glad you guys like them! I have alots more on my website and I'm working on a unicorn with fairy painting at the moment. Perhaps I'll share work in progress pics later.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Heather! I thought I recognized your artwork. We used to chat a lot on one of the AOL horse chat rooms years ago. My screen name was Stompercat5 (remember "STOMPER IS IN THE HOUSE"...lol). Anyway, It's great to see that you are still painting. I have always loved your artwork and the really cool fantasy themes you come up with. I don't have near the creativity that you do. 

I am also still plugging away with my artwork and have made a small business for myself. I have also dabbled in several different mediums including woodburning. I finally broke down and created a website for my artwork this year (www.soulponyportraits.com). 

I really look forward to seeing more of your artwork here in horseforum. It's great to see you again!


----------



## HeatherMElmore (Jun 8, 2011)

GIRL IT HAS BEEN FOREVER~ I've missed you and my my my has your equine art developed over the years! So gorgeous and so glad that you got your own webpage now...I've been enjoying all the nice eye candy! 

I never dreamed when I got on here that I would hear from an old friend. There is a lot of us old horse chat buddies hanging out on Facebook these days if you have one! Irene, Liz, Stephanie, Dena, Pard, Mary just to name a few. If you are on there you should come join us unless you have already! It is so good to hear from you again. ) I hope to chat with you more!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Your pretty good. My fave is the bottom one of the two horses.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! I think all of them are great....but I too really like the last one, although I love the second one as well....wasnt able to look at your site


----------



## thrillkat (Apr 27, 2011)

you've got mad skillzzz!!  i love the fjord's expression! he's sooo cute!


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

OH fun! Great job! I agree about the horses nuzzling, they are extremely charming!


----------

